# PowerPivot - Relationship cannot be Created Error



## mstimmel (Jul 21, 2013)

I just bought Bill Jelen's PowerPivot Book, and so far so good, however, when I tried using my own tables to link two tables by Property Name, i continue to get PowerPivot Error - "_The relationship cannot be created because each column contains duplicates values. Select at least one column that contains only unique values"_ - In my first table, I have several rows and I do have the property name several times, but, the table I'm joining to has it once... anybody have any idea, why I'm getting this error?


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jul 22, 2013)

mstimmel, as the error says, its probably because there are duplicates in both tables but just to verify, can you please upload a copy of the workbook so I can take a look at it?
Remember that Powerpivot only supports one-to-many relationships, in other words, relationships from a column table that only has distinct values and another one where it could have duplicates


----------



## mstimmel (Jul 22, 2013)

Where should I upload i to? Also, let's call them spreadsheet/tables A and B - A has 100K rows, of which their are about 50 unique property names, B has 50 rows all unique - I should be pointing B to A I guess? Whichever way I do this, I get the error... I wil downsize the 100K and provide it to you once you give me the details of where to upload it to. Thanks, Monte


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jul 22, 2013)

Try using Dropbox, google docs or skydrive and post the public link here. But really try looking for all the distinct values of both tables and see if there are duplicates on each table.


----------



## mstimmel (Jul 22, 2013)

I can do the public dropbox, I just didn't know if I was providing you the link, or everyone on the blog.. sorry, I'm new to blogs....


----------

